# LINK for Support Groups in Central Ohio



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

http://bipolar-columbus.tripod.com/id7.html

Just thought if you're in my area you might want to look at this and possibly attend. I plan to attend the depression meeting. 
FC


----------

